# Cooked Rib Bones



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone had a dog that got into these? My oldest(non GSD) ate 6-7 of them yesterday My son forgot to put them in the microwave, but the darn dog didn't. I called the vet immediately, so I know what to watch for. So far the poop is normal still, no lethargy, and she is eating and drinking the same. The vet recommended giving her bread to coat the stomach and she ate that good. Also recommended some pumpkin. My golden might have gotten into them to, but I am not 100% sure, so I did the same thing with him. How long does it take for these things to pass? When do I know they are out of danger?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

That sucks! I can only tell you that my malamute got a hold of them on two separate occasions and he came out fine, hope it will for your pup too.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

We gave our first dog cooked bones on a regular basis and nothing bad ever happened...not saying it's a good thing or something we do any more, but we did at one point. Finn got into them, but he threw them up within an hour; big, jagged pieces. Once they were up, he was fine. They should pass within 24 hours.


----------



## AndrewG9552 (Jul 31, 2012)

Happened to my gsd twice (mistake) and twice he was fine but i suppose it depends on the size of the dog and the size of the bones cause they splinter. At least your vet gives you free advice and doesnt demand money up front to speak to you lol. Eating and drinking is a good sign.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Shaolin said:


> We gave our first dog cooked bones on a regular basis and nothing bad ever happened...not saying it's a good thing or something we do any more, but we did at one point. Finn got into them, but he threw them up within an hour; big, jagged pieces. Once they were up, he was fine. They should pass within 24 hours.


Do they always pass? No signs of them yet, but she is still eating, drinking, peeing, and pooping normal.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

AndrewG9552 said:


> Happened to my gsd twice (mistake) and twice he was fine but i suppose it depends on the size of the dog and the size of the bones cause they splinter. At least your vet gives you free advice and doesnt demand money up front to speak to you lol. Eating and drinking is a good sign.


And it was an emergency vet to boot


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Since it isn't poultry bones, it is probably fine.. 

We actually used to GIVE our dogs them and they were fine. We don't give them anything like that anymore because we have more knowledge about what could happen. 

Just watch for any changes in behavior in the next day and a half or so.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

She is pooping little balls of poop like she would if I gave her the raw beef bone? Is that normal or do they come out whole? It seems her system is breaking them down?


----------

